
Giant squid captured on camera for the first time in the US - gilad
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/us/giant-squid-on-camera-in-us-trnd/index.html
======
DoreenMichele
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20247646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20247646)

------
thegoodguy94
It's about time. I've been waiting for this to happen.

